# New guy



## TimV (Jan 30, 2014)

Ive been lurking for awhile and finally registered, great site and a lot of info, looking forward to warmer weather and running the river.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello from MO, yeah I've had too much of winter myself'


----------



## Genius (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, up north here the water is really hard


----------



## semojetman (Feb 3, 2014)

Where do you run TimV?


----------



## TimV (Feb 3, 2014)

Semo I run the Black river out of Blackrock and Spring river mostly, going to give Current river and Elevenpoint a try this year. This is the first jet Ive owned so Im just starting to make the rounds.


----------



## TimV (Feb 4, 2014)

Several years ago out AGFC implemented a hp restriction on the Elevenpoint made alot of people quit and drove a local boat shop out of business. They did raise it 2 yrs ago from 25 to 30hp at the pump instead of at the powerhead . I bought a 1548 2001 G3 VBW with a 2000 40/28 johnson 2cyl, not the fastest but it gets me around.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 4, 2014)

The NPS is trying to lower the hp limit on the Current river right now with the new management plan. Hopefully it doesn't come to that. Congrats on the new boat. love those little 2 cylinders. run one on my boat for a while. They have some potential. :mrgreen:


----------



## TimV (Feb 4, 2014)

Rude what mods can be done to give it alittle more umph.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 5, 2014)

Some quick easy gains are 50hp carbs, 50hp reed stop, or bending open the 40hp reed stops, fiber reeds, (not boyseens). Then if you want a little more take .015"-.025" off the head, just depends on your compression. Or 50hp head, heard there smaller cc's but never measured any of them before. I know the 60hp -70hp offered different cc heads through the years so the 40hp-50hp is probably the same case. On pump gas I wouldn't want to go much over 150psi. 160psi at the most Stainless 3 blade will help out some for holeshot and I normally see 1mph gain on top. That's just the tip of the ice berg. :mrgreen: But those are the easy mods that won't bother reliability and will produce noticeable gains. Exhaust tuner would be the next step but that gets a little more involved.


----------



## TimV (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Rude, any estimates on hp gain. A boost in the hole shot would be nice.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 5, 2014)

should bring it up to 50hp or so. You'll feel a difference in holeshot for sure. I've messed with these omc's a lot and that was some of the easiest big gains without diving into the motor to bad. I like Chris Carson reeds or I'd use TDR's. Boyseens work but they don't seem to last long then performance starts dropping of because the ends slightly fray and then they won't seal properly.


----------

